# Clio clutch high biting point



## Rust.Bucket

I have a 2004 Renault Clio extreme, it's my first car.
The clutch is harder to put all the way down compared to the corsa I practiced in.
Also, I find the biting point seems to be near the top, it's really quite high. As a new driver this is quite annoying as I don't want to stall by pulling my foot up to quickly, but at the same time I don't want to be stuck at lights etc for ages trying to find the biting point.

Wondering if this is normal for this car of this age and model or if there is a problem.
Is there anything I can check or adjust or anything to help?
For example... Clutch cable etc??? Anything to check??
I have read that Renault Clio have high biting points, but also read it could mean a clutch that could soon be on it's last legs :s


----------



## Millz

A clutch with a high biting point generally means it's nearly gone.


----------



## Shinyvec

My Daughters Clio is the same and she got it with 30,000 on the clock and now its 79,000 so it sounds like a Clio thing


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Millz said:


> A clutch with a high biting point generally means it's nearly gone.


Thats what ive heard as well, but then read that clio's tend to have higher biting points too.
When should I start to worry/ consider getting it looked at or sorted out?


----------



## Shinyvec

Shinyvec said:


> My Daughters Clio is the same and she got it with 30,000 on the clock and now its 79,000 so it sounds like a Clio thing


They do eat Handbrake cables though


----------



## DiscoTD5

Have you noticed the clutch slipping at all?


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Shinyvec said:


> My Daughters Clio is the same and she got it with 30,000 on the clock and now its 79,000 so it sounds like a Clio thing


Oh ok, that makes me feel a bit better. Is there anything that can be done about it? What year is her Clio?


----------



## Tom_Johnson

I had a Clio a few years ago, the biting point was always quite high its just how they are. When it eventually went at around 75,000 i had it replaced and it hardly felt any different.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

DiscoTD5 said:


> Have you noticed the clutch slipping at all?


Nope. Except I'm a new driver so not overly sure what to be looking for. But from what I've been told by family, I haven't had any slipping.


----------



## Millz

Rust.Bucket said:


> Thats what ive heard as well, but then read that clio's tend to have higher biting points too.
> When should I start to worry/ consider getting it looked at or sorted out?


Go somewhere quiet, put the car in first, and slowly lift your clutch pedal up. If the car pulls away without touching the accelerator, it generally still has life in it. If it can't pull away and just stalls, start saving up some pennies. Wouldn't bother changing it until it actually goes though.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Tom_Johnson said:


> I had a Clio a few years ago, the biting point was always quite high its just how they are. When it eventually went at around 75,000 i had it replaced and it hardly felt any different.


Thank you. How did you cope with the high biting point. I know I'll get used to it, but I hate pulling away as it seems to take an eternity at times lol!

Does anyone know what the new (2006+) shape clio's clutches are like?


----------



## Shinyvec

Rust.Bucket said:


> Oh ok, that makes me feel a bit better. Is there anything that can be done about it? What year is her Clio?


My daughters Clio is a W Reg 1.2 Grande and from day one the clutch bit at the top. You will know when the clutch is on its way out as you will hear the engine rev up without any accelaration,normaly when changing gear and on hills


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Millz said:


> Go somewhere quiet, put the car in first, and slowly lift your clutch pedal up. If the car pulls away without touching the accelerator, it generally still has life in it. If it can't pull away and just stalls, start saving up some pennies. Wouldn't bother changing it until it actually goes though.


I can pull away with no accelerator, as it's what I did to start with. Typically how much does a clutch replacement cost (just for reference).


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Shinyvec said:


> My daughters Clio is a W Reg 1.2 Grande and from day one the clutch bit at the top. You will know when the clutch is on its way out as you will hear the engine rev up without any accelaration,normaly when changing gear and on hills


Thanks. I'll listen for it when I'm next out. Thanks for the heads up and advice!


----------



## Millz

Rust.Bucket said:


> I can pull away with no accelerator, as it's what I did to start with. Typically how much does a clutch replacement cost (just for reference).


Depends where you take it. It's more so the long labor time involved than the parts themselves. Not sure on actual figures though, expect around £250-300.


----------



## Tom_Johnson

Rust.Bucket said:


> Thank you. How did you cope with the high biting point. I know I'll get used to it, but I hate pulling away as it seems to take an eternity at times lol!
> 
> Does anyone know what the new (2006+) shape clio's clutches are like?


It was my first car, learnt in it so never knew any different until i changed car, so like you said just some getting used to.



Rust.Bucket said:


> I can pull away with no accelerator, as it's what I did to start with. Typically how much does a clutch replacement cost (just for reference).


£250-£300 roughly you're looking at (i think).


----------



## VIPER

I've driven various family members' Clios and tbh. they've all had relatively high biting points so I'm of the opinion it's pretty normal, as others have said earlier.

btw. even as a new driver with relative inexperience, you'll know when it's slipping. You'll hear it, you'll 'feel' it and well, as I say, you'll just 'know'.


----------



## spitfire

I once fixed my slipping clutch on my Capri for seven quid which was the price of the friction plate. My sons Clio has a high sitting clutch and it bugs me after driving the bimmer. I've been told it's standard for the car.:thumb:


----------



## PugIain

My 406 had a high bite point.Was the same from buying it to selling it 4 and a half years later.You could sit it traffic with it about halfway up and it wouldnt move, but move it one inch further up and it would start to engage.I think some cars do have a high bite and unless youre having difficulties engaging gears or are experiencing slipping then its nothing to worry about for now.


----------



## Tim186

I think it's just a French thing as my mums 307 has exactly the same thing, it's almost at the top but their is nothing wrong with it, just the way they make them by the looks of it and like some one said you will know when the clutch is on it's way out


----------



## Nozza

My Citroen C4 does the same thing, it's a French trait by the looks of things.


----------



## Mike197

I had a 04 plate clio and i thought it had a high biting point.

Shame you don't live near me as I would let you take my clio 197 out to conpare lol. I no my girlfriends leg shakes when she has to hold the clutch in for a few seconds.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Glad it's not just me and it seems a French thing. 
YOu got my hopes up about the ride in the 197- nice car! Is the clutch similar with that?


----------



## Mike197

Its alot heavier than yours but no where near as bad as a ferrari 355 clutch because they are bloody heavy


----------



## McClane

Different tact, as we've probably established it doesn't sound like your clutch is failing. As Viper said, you'll sort of "know" from sounds/feel...

Is there any adjustment you can investigate in the pedal setup itself? - worth finding out if it's cable/hydraulic pedal set up. I think cable might present more possibilities for this...

No way an expert, just something I stumbled accross when my previous cars clutch went (possible BS warning: 3rd hand info!)... Rather than slipping, mine was sticking - meant you couldn't always change gear easily/ had to almost rev match. This didn't fix it in my case, but saw it on a forum that sometimes pedal adjustments can be made. Nb. Wasn't a goer for me as clutch pedal was hydraulic and the clutch itself was truly knackered according to ford.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Have read on the Internet that it is possibly a cable setup (has a clutch cable).
What can be done about this, could it be adjusted to help the biting point at all?


----------



## BAXRY

Rust.Bucket said:


> When should I start to worry/ consider getting it looked at or sorted out?


When when you lift the clutch normally the car shudders or if it starts squealing that is when the plates should be changed.

I wouldn't worry about it being high you will get used to it I had a Clio for my second car it was fairly high compared to the Punto I had before it :thumb: nothing to worry about.

Barry.


----------



## BAXRY

Mike197 said:


> I had a 04 plate clio and i thought it had a high biting point.
> 
> Shame you don't live near me as I would let you take my clio 197 out to conpare lol. I no my girlfriends leg shakes when she has to hold the clutch in for a few seconds.


I live near you I'll take a test drive haha :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting

Do you know if it is cable or hydraulic? If its hydraulic you could try bleeding it, that can help sometimes. I think another way of finding if its slipping is to have it in top gear and put your foot down, listen to see if the revs alter differently to the sound of the engine, the engine is under more strain in top gear and as said you will just get the 'know' feeling. My Toyota Yaris is similar.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

BAXRY said:


> I wouldn't worry about it being high you will get used to it I had a Clio for my second car it was fairly high compared to the Punto I had before it :thumb: nothing to worry about.
> 
> Barry.


How did you deal with slow moving traffic, or constant stopping?
This being my first car, I feel an idiot putting the clutch all the way down and trying to feel the biting point.
This may sound dumb, but does the clutch have to go all the way down or can I press it down past the biting point to help put it into first quicker. Or is this plain stupid.


----------



## HornetSting

Why would you feel stupid? Its just driving. I would push the clutch all the way just to make sure you are engaging it properly, if you dont you may be forcing it in to gear which will probably eventually wear something out.


----------



## Simon1

girly cars tend to have high bite points, you will get use to it in no time. 

Although my friend who passed in a diesel still stalls his petrol motor on a regular basis.:tumbleweed:


----------



## McClane

HornetSting said:


> Why would you feel stupid? Its just driving. I would push the clutch all the way just to make sure you are engaging it properly, if you dont you may be forcing it in to gear which will probably eventually wear something out.


As per the above... don't want to wear your syncro cogs or clutch plates.

Sorry, (considering I mentioned it) I don't know anymore about the hydro/cable adjustments. Hopefully someone with more expertise will come along :thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Oh dear 
I had my stepdad take a look at it, and he was sort of thrashing it in 4th gear etc. (I think a few suggested something similar) and he was saying it feels like its on its way out. He told me to take it to his workshop/unit as he as a mechanic friend next door.
I went there, and he told me I'd need a new clutch and he quoted me £300 all in (labour and parts).
Having been driving it these last few days, it does feel different (possible placebo effect?) and I'm considering having the clutch changed.

Thoughts? Go for it at that price?
I did get quoted £288 from Mr. Clutch, but online reviews dont seem to rave about them too much. Anyone used them?


----------



## McClane

Rust.Bucket said:


> Oh dear
> I had my stepdad take a look at it, and he was sort of thrashing it in 4th gear etc. (I think a few suggested something similar) and he was saying it feels like its on its way out. He told me to take it to his workshop/unit as he as a mechanic friend next door.
> I went there, and he told me I'd need a new clutch and he quoted me £300 all in (labour and parts).
> Having been driving it these last few days, it does feel different (possible placebo effect?) and I'm considering having the clutch changed.
> 
> Thoughts? Go for it at that price?
> I did get quoted £288 from Mr. Clutch, but online reviews dont seem to rave about them too much. Anyone used them?


Sorry to hear that mate, never great news... but possibly better to get it looked at a time convenient to you, before you end up stranded somewhere.

£300 if he's trustworthy isn't terrible... you're talking £500 main stealer... it's a time intensive job.


----------

